# Hindi-Signed Hmt Janata



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Is that a nice watch or what?

35mm but looks bigger, while still fitting neatly under the cuff of a business shirt. Business/dress/casual, good for anything. Nice attention to details. the movement sounds good and keeps good time.

Is it OK that the Indian watches are gravitating towards the Russian/Chinese forum?


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

Chascomm said:


> Is that a nice watch or what?
> 
> 35mm but looks bigger, while still fitting neatly under the cuff of a business shirt. Business/dress/casual, good for anything. Nice attention to details. the movement sounds good and keeps good time.
> 
> Is it OK that the Indian watches are gravitating towards the Russian/Chinese forum?


You are quite welcome. Wear it in good health. :thumbup:

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Me, jealous? :huh:

You bet, very nice unk:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh yes, and me *GREEN WITH ENVY*


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

me WAAAAAAAAAANT.:notworthy:


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

I love that watch.

In fact this script is not Hindi but Devnagari in which many languages in India are written including Sanskrit.


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

HMT JANATA with red second hand.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Akkibo said:


> HMT JANATA with red second hand.


Akkibo, that is a gem.

To say that I'm jealous is an understatement... so you know what's coming next: where can I get hold of one?!

I'm especially interested because of the hindi script - makes a beautiful watch perfect in my book.

Draygo


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Akkibo

I've just properly read your earlier post about the script not being hindi - apologies. Thanks for the info.

Draygo


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Akkibo
> 
> I've just properly read your earlier post about the script not being hindi - apologies. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Draygo


I am from India and to be honest, even I didn't realize that though the language is Hindi, the script is Devnagiri


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Akkibo said:
> 
> 
> > HMT JANATA with red second hand.
> ...


----------

